# New stove install englander 30



## ATVriderINmass (Jan 19, 2008)

Just figure i'd show off the new englander 30..Can't use it yet .pretty soon though . when the inspector comes...Can't wait to try her out!!


----------



## ATVriderINmass (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow nice stove...good job!  lol


----------



## begreen (Jan 20, 2008)

Looking good there. The stove fits in nicely. When do you get inspected?


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 20, 2008)

Excellent. What goes with the heat shield behind? What kind of rear clearance do you have?
Might just be the pic, but if the nickel trim pcs on the front lips still have the blue plastic on them, don't forget to take it off before fire up. It will be a real PITA to get off afterwards. Nice job, looks purdy!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. Welcome to the 30-NC clan. Enjoy sitting in that chair while you can. After you crank that puppy up it will be just a tad warmish in it.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 20, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Very nice. Welcome to the 30-NC clan. Enjoy sitting in that chair while you can. After you crank that puppy up it will be just a tad warmish in it.



LMFAO  just notice your revised sig BB. Man I feel like I stole mine 
You got 2 for the price of one, just had to take 1 back .


----------



## ATVriderINmass (Jan 20, 2008)

hopefully im gonna get it inspected mon or tues....that shield in the back is for the curtains..i wanted to protect them...and me...lol


----------



## North of 60 (Jan 20, 2008)

By the looks of it you may have to fire up that wall a/c unit on the upper left of that pict once you get the secondarys going on that new big machine. Congrats!


----------



## ATVriderINmass (Jan 20, 2008)

i hope to get it inspected this week coming...I have to wait for the park manager to sign the permit and send it back to the inspector..he already told me on the phone that its ok for the install...im getting the shakes over here...everytime i let my dogs out i smell burning wood. I love that smell!


----------



## webbie (Jan 20, 2008)

Is that the new secret Englander rear heat shield that Corie has been working on all year?
 :coolgrin:


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 20, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Is that the new secret Englander rear heat shield that Corie has been working on all year?
> :coolgrin:



Actually it looks like the heat shield Drolet sells.


----------



## ATVriderINmass (Jan 20, 2008)

no ..that shield i got from northern tool. I got it because of the curtains..i didnt want to put the stove to far out in room...it came dented on the top too...oh well..im not returning it....it'll be fine


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 21, 2008)

FJLayes625 said:
			
		

> no ..that shield i got from northern tool. I got it because of the curtains..i didnt want to put the stove to far out in room...it came dented on the top too...oh well..im not returning it....it'll be fine



Yep. That be the Drolet one.


----------

